# Old School Cragars



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT MODEL THESE WHEELS ARE? ONE IS 14 X 6.5 ALL ALUMINIUM AND HAS CRAGAR CASTED INTO THE WHEEL ON THE BACK. ONE IS 15 X 6.5 AND IS A STEEL WHEEL WITH ALUMINIUM SPOKES AND RINGS. THE 15'S DONT SAY CRAGAR.:confused


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

DAVE, here a few names of wheels in the pass. Fenton, M/T, Americans & Rockets althought all of these had pop in Caps I believe. Now the Keystone had a 5 tab cap w/screws. Think Cragars had some pop ins and then some with a bar and screw on the back to lock in place. I still have two Cragars S/S 3 bar spinners, to bad I can't find two more. LES


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> DAVE, here a few names of wheels in the pass. Fenton, M/T, Americans & Rockets althought all of these had pop in Caps I believe. Now the Keystone had a 5 tab cap w/screws. Think Cragars had some pop ins and then some with a bar and screw on the back to lock in place. I still have two *Cragars S/S 3 bar spinners*, to bad I can't find two more. LES


When you say that, do you mean the center caps that have like a slant to them? or the ones that are straight out? I ask because ii may have came across some when i was looking through all my dads old car parts in one of our sheds and i never knew what they were.... haha thanks, Bill


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Bill, yes the bar is 2 inchs in length and as a slant outwards. Cool whats still out there!! LES


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> Hey Bill, yes the bar is 2 inchs in length and as a slant outwards. Cool whats still out there!! LES


That is pretty bad ass. haha. when i go back to PA, ill talk to my dad and see if he wants to keep them or not and i might try to sell some things for all you collectors and restorers.:cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I can tell you with fair certainty the wheel "style" is referred to as Torque Thrust or Torque Thrust D. American Racing still manufactures the wheels and I "believe" others have manufactured similar or near identical wheels over the years. Surprises me that you have a wheel of this style with Cragar stamped on it but the wheel style has been reproduced by manufacturers other than American. Here's one article on the wheels, Google will yield a slew of links:

Classic racing wheels

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The wheel missing the center cap is interesting. I wasn't aware that Cragar made a "Torque Thrust" style wheel. All the Cragar's I've seen had the center cap held on by a bar from the back. 
The second pic looks to be a 1 piece aluminum wheel. I don't see what you are referring to as steel. The cap held on by 5 screws was a traditional Fenton or American style cap.


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

The First Pic Is The All Aluminium Cragar, I've Heard Its A S/x Or Swinger Model But Not Sure. The Second Pic Is The Steel Wheel With Aluminuim Center. If You Look Close At The Second Pic The Very Outer Edge Is The Steel Wheel.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Those are some OLD wheels!! I had a set of Torque Thrusts that were made in 1966, and they had no lip on the outer rim to hang a weight on. The Torque Thrust D had slightly convex spokes to clear brake calipers for disc brake cars. They came later. I like that look!!!!!!


----------

